# Notes in my MERM



## Relvinim (Oct 27, 2010)

Just occurred to me that I have notes written all over my MERM as little reminders to be careful of certain things like units, factors, exceptions, etc. And they are all written in pencil. Will this be a problem? I don't want them to think I wrote this during the exam since it is unacceptable to write on anything other than your exam booklet.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2010)

Its a risk. If you get a really anal proctor, they can make your life very difficult.

In some states, hand written notes in your references is totally against the rules.

You are, at very least, opening yourself up. For example, if the proctor thinks they saw you writing on your book out of the corner of their eye, and then comes to look, and there's writing on the page... well...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd ink them all in. Might be good review.


----------



## Matt-NM (Oct 27, 2010)

I had pencil written notes in my MERM and they didn't have a problem with it (NM). I think every state is different. You might want to call the board and ask them. I think I actually called and asked them and they were ok with it. If you can't get an answer you might want to ink them in just to be sure. Probably a pain to do at this point, but it might actually serve as a review to go back and see what you wrote. Good luck!


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 27, 2010)

Son of a @#$%^ I'll just go ahead an ink them in...it's not really that much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Son of a @#$%^ I'll just go ahead an ink them in...it's not really that much.


or you could highlight over them, but that may draw unwanted attention


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 27, 2010)

Call the state board, get an emailed response, print it out, and bring it to the exam. That's what I did in Louisiana and all of my notes are in pencil.

Also, no matter what, *PUT YOUR PENCIL DOWN WHEN LOOKING AT YOUR REFERENCES!!!*


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 27, 2010)

another option is to put clear tape over your pencil markings.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 27, 2010)

I have notes all over mine - includes ones from the previous engineer when he used it for his PE -

It is my understanding that you can bring whatever you want for referances - including hand written equitions, ect -

no were does it say your notes have to be in pen.

I cant believe they would have a problem with it.

Tim


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 27, 2010)

The concern is that the proctors might accuse you of writing test information in the MERM. They are very paranoid about compromising the test. If the notes are in pen... clearly you didn't write them on test day.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 27, 2010)

Now I am nervous - my MERV is covered with notes, formulas, hints, ect -

All in pencil -

I started tracing in pen but it just is not going to happen-

I am just going to have to be sure not to have my pencil in hand when looking-

It is to late to ask - the test is Friday-

Tim


----------



## cityeng (Oct 27, 2010)

tmacier said:


> Now I am nervous - my MERV is covered with notes, formulas, hints, ect -All in pencil -
> 
> I started tracing in pen but it just is not going to happen-
> 
> ...



I took test in VA last time, I called and aske dthe same question from DPOR they said as long as stickys were self adhesive and notes were alreadythere you are fine. Just dont write anything in your book duringthe test and you should be okay. Good Luck, I know I really want to get through this this time and some of it is a little luck

Mark


----------



## DynaMechEng (Jan 2, 2011)

Relvinim said:


> Just occurred to me that I have notes written all over my MERM as little reminders to be careful of certain things like units, factors, exceptions, etc. And they are all written in pencil. Will this be a problem? I don't want them to think I wrote this during the exam since it is unacceptable to write on anything other than your exam booklet.


Took the test in MI with tons of notes in my MERM and it was no problem.


----------



## RobertR (Jan 10, 2011)

I had no problem with notes (and highlights) in California.


----------

